# Holy crap!!! Karl Sanders KXK twin-neck V



## Chris D (Jan 3, 2006)

OMG!!!
Check this out!
http://www.nilechat.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9703


----------



## Shannon (Jan 3, 2006)

Damn! An 11-string Glissentar neck & a 6-string scalloped neck complete with midi. NUTS!


----------



## Naren (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow... and both fretboards are completely scalloped... double-wow.

I like that Egyptian eye of Ra thing on the fretboard.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks pretty...can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice! Can't wait to see what it's like when it's done!


----------



## b3n (Jan 3, 2006)

It seems to be compulsory to swear on that forum...check out the first 4-5 posts.

EDIT: Not at all like this infinitely more civilized place.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 3, 2006)

b3n said:


> It seems to be compulsory to swear on that forum...check out the first 4-5 posts.
> 
> EDIT: Not at all like this infinitely more civilized place.


Holy shit you're totally fucking right


----------



## noodles (Jan 3, 2006)

That's it, I want one. I wonder if he'll make me a 7/14?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's it, I want one. I wonder if he'll make me a 7/14?



{Makes mental note to remind Noodles that less is frequently more...}

It's cool, though.


----------



## noodles (Jan 3, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> {Makes mental note to remind Noodles that less is frequently more...}



Thank you for answering my ponderings as to what the first comment would be:

a) Mike making some quip about me not needing it.
b) Anyone else making some quip about Korn.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> Thank you for answering my ponderings as to what the first comment would be:
> 
> a) Mike making some quip about me not needing it.
> b) Anyone else making some quip about Korn.



Just doin' my job, ma'am.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jan 3, 2006)

those are the BIGGEST damn professional scallopes i've ever seen on a guitar. wonder if he's getting tiny pube frets?


----------



## David (Jan 3, 2006)

holy fuck those scallops are deep! I used to have a slight scallop on a fender so that I could be like yngwie, and I really liked it. Maybe I'll buy another 7 neck, give it a slight scallop and test it out.

But for a V, double neck? Is that a stand up only guitar?


----------



## that guy (Jan 3, 2006)

yes and the eleven string neck is fretless ...


----------



## Drew (Jan 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> Thank you for answering my ponderings as to what the first comment would be:
> 
> a) Mike making some quip about me not needing it.
> b) Anyone else making some quip about Korn.



Aww, you guys are like an old married couple.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2006)

Beelzebloke said:


> OMG!!!
> Check this out!
> http://www.nilechat.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9703


Im not much for V's but that is pretty cool.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 4, 2006)

I wonder what wood the fretboard is, it looks amazing!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 4, 2006)

To answer my own question:

Cocobolo!


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 14, 2006)

Man I have never seen a scalloped fretboard like that ever.


----------



## darren (Jan 15, 2006)

Jeff Watson of Night Ranger had a doubleneck Hamer "Flying W" way back in the day.

But i'm confused... both necks are scalloped, but the 11-string one is fretless? 

A couple of you mentioned the Glissentar... i heard one in action a couple of months ago when i saw Dead Can Dance play live. Brendan Perry was using it to great effect to get some ethnic lute sounds. Very cool.


----------



## that guy (Jan 15, 2006)

darren said:


> Jeff Watson of Night Ranger had a doubleneck Hamer "Flying W" way back in the day.
> 
> But i'm confused... both necks are scalloped, but the 11-string one is fretless?
> 
> A couple of you mentioned the Glissentar... i heard one in action a couple of months ago when i saw Dead Can Dance play live. Brendan Perry was using it to great effect to get some ethnic lute sounds. Very cool.




no if people would read wht the guy said the glissentar neck is fretless and NOT scalloped and the regular neck is fretted and scalloped 
he also had a spare neck for another guitar that was scalloped ...so


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2006)

From reading the thread, originally it was going to be a 3 neck guitar, so 2 of the necks were going to be scalloped and the fretless left normal. The 'Eye of Ra' is the fretless board and then the two coccobolo ones were going to be fretted obviously. However they deemed it a bit too much and Karl said the 3rd neck would be used on another guitar instead.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 15, 2006)

> The 11 string fretless is tuned similar to an Oud or Glissentar ,
> except all whacked out with a special Karl tuning that
> no one has used before and I am hesitatnt to give out just yet.
> It looks like there are vertical marks where frets will be -
> ...


He later revealed the tuning to be:


> The tuning is low string to high
> A
> E E octave
> A E
> ...


----------



## that guy (Jan 17, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> From reading the thread, originally it was going to be a 3 neck guitar, so 2 of the necks were going to be scalloped and the fretless left normal. The 'Eye of Ra' is the fretless board and then the two coccobolo ones were going to be fretted obviously. However they deemed it a bit too much and Karl said the 3rd neck would be used on another guitar instead.


thank you


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2006)

I´m bumbing this thread, Does anybody know if this guitar is finiished now ?


----------



## kruneh (Jul 22, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> I´m bumbing this thread, Does anybody know if this guitar is finiished now ?



Seems like it´s finished if you check the link in the first post.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2006)

o holy night thats awsome.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jul 22, 2006)

Jesus, those are some serious scallops!!!! Now this is a great example of a guitar that you should not run through the house with.

~A


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Jesus, those are some serious scallops!!!! Now this is a great example of a guitar that you should not run through the house with.
> 
> ~A


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 22, 2006)

That case is monstrous.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 23, 2006)

i think its ugly


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 23, 2006)

OK, what exactly does a scalloped neck do for you that a normal one wont. I have never played one...I know Malmsteen plays them and he is a shed master as we all know. Is that waht they are for?? Speed? I don't get it.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 23, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> OK, what exactly does a scalloped neck do for you that a normal one wont. I have never played one...I know Malmsteen plays them and he is a shed master as we all know. Is that waht they are for?? Speed? I don't get it.



Comfort and it´s easier to bend, but apperently some people on this forum cant play them since they fret to hard (the note becomes sharp if you do that).


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2006)

Elysian said:


> i think its ugly





I think it looks great. I dont like double-necks, but that is really cool.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 23, 2006)

That's really cool. I like the Nile logo engraved in the case foam.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 23, 2006)

Teh sex wood.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 23, 2006)

That's an awesome bit of luthiery but i think it's just a bit too 'Spinal Tap' for my tastes.
All it needs is a couple of exhaust-pipes and it's own personal roadcrew to carry the guitar in that case. 

Those points are just an accident waiting to happen too.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 23, 2006)

*Yngwie accent*

"Oh don't be such a pussy"

That thing is fucking awesome, period.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2006)

Ive never played scalloped boards before. I bet it would be cool.


----------



## Ken (Jul 23, 2006)

Damn, that's quite the metal machine. Just a switch between the two, huh? On or off, baby.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 23, 2006)

Karl does all his volume changing with a pedal, too metal for a knob.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 23, 2006)

thats cool, Karl rules.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 23, 2006)

I know this is a name Karl hates to hear...but HEX Guitars was working on this same model at one time they just could not get it right....this is far better quality of an instrument...Karl is the mad man of Guitars egyptian style.... the scal's are sick too...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 24, 2006)

One thing that's been bugging me though, why did they make 2 scalloped boards?


----------



## noodles (Jul 24, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> One thing that's been bugging me though, why did they make 2 scalloped boards?



It was originally going to be a triple neck, and then Rob told him what the final dimensions would be. Seriously.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 24, 2006)

noodles said:


> It was originally going to be a triple neck, and then Rob told him what the final dimensions would be. Seriously.


 
Fucking hell!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 24, 2006)

Where's that Cheap Trick dude with the ridiculous guitar pic when you need it?


----------



## bostjan (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Jul 24, 2006)

^  I love how the picks go all the way down the mic stand.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 24, 2006)

You know, I've never seen a four-neck guitar before.

Personally, I'd rather have single necks than multinecks, unless they come out with a doubleneck with 12-EDO and 19-EDO tuned seven string necks and weighs under ten pounds.


----------



## noodles (Jul 24, 2006)

bostjan said:


> You know, I've never seen a four-neck guitar before.








Now you have.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude, WHY does he have a trem on every neck?!

What a waste of four necks, oh well.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 24, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's it, I want one. I wonder if he'll make me a 7/14?



Anything worth doing, is worth overdoing!


----------



## noodles (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Anything worth doing, is worth overdoing!



I've been wanting a 14-string the way you've been wanting a 7-string acoustic. Not enough to shell out ridiculous amounts of money, but it is still an itch that I want to scratch.

I  my 12-string acoustic. So chimey.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 24, 2006)

I think a 13 string would be cool. I'd rather have the low B string be alone, then the rest have doubles. 14 is sweet too though.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 24, 2006)

noodles said:


> I've been wanting a 14-string the way you've been wanting a 7-string acoustic. Not enough to shell out ridiculous amounts of money, but it is still an itch that I want to scratch.
> I  my 12-string acoustic. So chimey.


a guy in my class made a baritone 12 string electric with 2 p-90's in it, tuned down to B, it sounds incredible, and plays incredibly, i'd love to build a 14 like it, but maybe not as extended a scale... he went with 28" scale...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 25, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^  I love how the picks go all the way down the mic stand.


 
Yep, Rick apparently throws out hundreds of picks at every gig.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 25, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yep, Rick apparently throws out hundreds of picks at every gig.




with his feet!


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 25, 2006)

That makes me want a seven and 14 stringer double neck.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, I never played a fourteen string, but I gotta go with Nick (Zimbloth). I think a thirteen string (B Ee Aa Dd Gg BB EE) or even a twelve string (B E Aa Dd Gg BB EE) would be a little easier to navigate. It'd take a hell of a lot of pressure to play seven string chords on a fourteen string. After two songs, my hand would be tired.


----------



## noodles (Jul 25, 2006)

It is common practice for 12-string players to tune down one whole step (D standard, 10-46 set) to keep tension on the neck down, as well as prevent hand fatigue. Division plays in Bb, so I would probably tune a 14-string to that, but use light strings (9-52).

Remember that 14-string isn't about stringing it up to standard tension and digging in, like you do with your sevens. It's about lighter strings and a lighter pick hand, to get that full, sweet sound. Pick too hard and your banging the pairs into one another. I play my 12-string acoustic almost like a different instrument, opening up my pick hand and maintaining a loose grip on the pick.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 25, 2006)

At one point I talked to Jackson about building me a double neck 7 / 14. My rep said they could probably do it, but he'd have to check. I decided that a guitar like that would weigh a ton and cost a fortune (even with the endorsement), so I gave up on the idea.

Now what I really want is an Abyss 14-string acoustic, but alas, the lottery girl hasn't picked my numbers:


----------



## bostjan (Jul 25, 2006)

noodles said:


> It is common practice for 12-string players to tune down one half step (D standard, 10-46 set) to keep tension on the neck down, as well as prevent hand fatigue.




You mean one whole step? 

Or do you mean Eb standard? 

I tune my twelve string to Eb standard. It sounds a little fuller that way anyhow. I don't use and different technique on it at all, and it plays great and sounds awesome, but my fretting hand does start to get tired after about fifteen minutes, so I usually only use it for recording and for practice.


----------



## noodles (Jul 26, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


>



Gaaaaaahhh! 

Want...need!



bostjan said:


> You mean one whole step?
> Or do you mean Eb standard?



Opps. I meant one whole step, D-standard. I  edited it.

With the standard 10-46 set, it isn't too bad on the left hand. Since I'm not having to worry about bends fretting out, I take almost all the relief out of the neck and slam the action as low as it will go without buzzing. It winds up being about the same amount of tension as the 11-52 set at E-standard I put on my Martin D-28.


----------



## that guy (Jul 29, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Dude, WHY does he have a trem on every neck?!
> What a waste of four necks, oh well.



becuse he has more money than he needs


----------



## Pericles (Aug 7, 2006)

What i'm wondering is how in the hell is Karl gonna tune to Dropped A on a 24.75" scale!? The bottom neck is MIDI right? So he woulden't really need to tune down at all? That thing is badass, only a BAMF like Karl could pull it off!!


----------



## Pauly (Aug 8, 2006)

In addition to his KXKs, Karl plays Dean V's and used to play a Strat(!) in Drop A, and they're not extended scale. He just uses thick-ass strings.


----------

